# Aufnahmedatum eines Fotos auslesen



## V4mp1r3 (21. September 2006)

Hi,
ich wollte mir ein kleines Programm schreiben, mit dem ich Bilddateien meiner Kamera umbenennen kann.
Ich wollte später das *Aufnahmedatum *mit den in den Namen der Datei aufnehmen, nur irgendwie kann ich mit der Klasse File lediglich das Datum auslesen, an dem die Datei zuletzt verändert wurde.
Zuletzt geändert wurden die Bilddateien allerdings von dem Programm mit dem ich diese Heruntergeladen habe.

meine Frage: existiert eine Klasse mit der man diesen Auslesevorgang realisieren kann?

schonmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe

mfg Stefan


----------



## zeja (21. September 2006)

Die Daten der Kamera sind in der Datei als Metadaten vorhanden. Diese gibt es in verschiedenen Formaten, z.B. Exif.

Dafür gibt es auch fertige Libraries. Die erste die Google ausspruckte findest du hier:
metadata extraction in java


----------



## V4mp1r3 (22. September 2006)

Danke für den Tipp. Das werd ich mal weiter verfolgen.  mfg Stefan


----------

